# How to lace dress shoes?



## proball19 (Sep 7, 2007)

My boss laces his shoes as shown in the pic. Any reason for it? And how to do?


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Straight lacing is considered the correct method for closed lace shoes (as shown) and criss cross lacing for open.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

This site should tell you everything you'll ever need to know about lacing shoes and more:

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/lacing.htm


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Here's how to do it...

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/lacingmethods.htm

(sorry, Thinman beat me to it.)


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

*that won't work*

If you notice the picture at the "top" holes the lace goes straight accross, i.e. no 2 ends to tie. "Straight" lacing is only possible (I've found) when there are an even number of holes on each side. Otherwise you're stuck with the cross-lace methods, of which there are many. If I recall correctly, my AE Park Avenues have 6 holes/side (could be wrong, I'm not wearing them now), and the straight lacing looks pretty sharp.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

My shoes all have 5 holes, and the oxfords all have straight lacing.


----------



## DorianGrey (Jul 6, 2007)

I personally can't stand European Fashion Lacing (i.e. "straight lacing"). I always use a standard cross lacing, even for oxfords. I use custom orthotics and I find the straight lacing difficult to deal with (its not that I don't like the look - they just cause issues with the orthos)


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The only way to make the clean straight lacing work is on shoes with an odd number of eyelets on each side. You can do the messy straight lacing (where there is criss-crossing going on below the leather) no matter what number of eyelets.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And after you look at Ian Fieggen's website (he's a AAAC member) buy his book! His book is fantasic, and even comes with shoe laces to help you learn!

Look for the Amazon.com banner on the *Ask Andy Selected Merchants - Menswear, Shoes, Grooming* page (upper left).


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks everyone for the advice. Although I have been aware of Ian's site, I never was able to lace my bals correctly.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

With a few exceptions, I've converted pretty much all of my balmorals back to cross lacing. Straight lacing is such a pain in the keyster that I just don't think it's worth it. Cross lacing is much quicker, and the tension across my (rather high) instep evens out much more than with straight lacing.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the straight lacing look but where do you tie it off? Does the know show?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I meant does the KNOT show.....


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

dks202 said:


> I meant does the KNOT show.....


Yes, mine shows


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

I just converted my Park Avenues to straight lacing and did both shoes in about a minute in a half based on the link above. Am I missing something as to why some people think it is complicated?


----------



## DRIB (Dec 10, 2008)

Lowndes said:


> I just converted my Park Avenues to straight lacing and did both shoes in about a minute in a half based on the link above. Am I missing something as to why some people think it is complicated?


I did the same earlier today. No problems for me either.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Ian's Straight European Lacing on most of my shoes. It works especially well on Oxfords because you can't see the messy part underneath. I find it easy to do, and easy to tighten and loosen. It causes me no discomfort either.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*easy*

Straight lacing seems easy to me. And really does look better than criss-cross lacing, even on oxford style shoes.

As for the remaining diagonal, I have it cross at the top of the shoe and it is largely hidden under the knot.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^There is something about the old standard, criss-cross lacing approach that really appeals to me, these days. Over the years, I've jumped back and forth between the straight and criss-cross techniques with my dress shoes and back in the day, I used the ladder lacing approach with my parade/dress boots but would employ the criss-cross technique for boots worn in the field.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Ian's site does point out that some techinques crumple the top and others leave it straight. I prefer the straight.


----------



## le.gentleman (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a video that shows how to lace Oxfords with 
https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/lace-oxfords-dress-shoes


----------

